# [Hardware] Consejo para posible compra de portátil.

## Evincar

Bueno, existe la posibilidad de que mi padre compre mi portátil, y yo compre otro nuevo. La cuestión es que mirando por internet, me surgen un montón de dudas. ¡¡Ojalá fuera tan fácil como con los sobremesa!!

Bueno, por eso os escribo, a ver que me podeis aconsejar con vuestra experiencia y conocimientos.

El portátil DEBE tener:

- Pantalla de 15,4", es el tamaño perfecto para mí.

- En general, poca afición a calentarse, y en particular, una CPU de 45 nm, que además dará la potencia para compilar, codificar vídeo, jugar, correr alguna cosa de number crunching...

- Compatibilidad completa con Linux. COMO MUCHO, podría admitir que el lector de tarjetas no lea ciertos tipos como me pasa ahora.

Y me gustaría....

- ¡¡Que no viniera con el Vista de las narices!! No, en serio, no quiero pagar ni apoyar esa basura, pero es que en esto de los portátiles lo veo muy complicado. Parece que casi mis únicas opciones son PC-Box y Dell. Lo malo es que Dell con Linux tiene poquísimos modelos, y PC-Box...mmm, digamos que los Barebones "Innobo" no me inspiran demasiada confianza. Si alguno tiene experiencia con ellos, que la comparta por favor.

Espero vuestra sabiduría  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

no sé si entra en tu presupuesto, pero que tal un macbook ?

Si no lo que tu dices, pcbox o dell, poco mas hay ...

saluetes

----------

## Evincar

Un Macbook..¡¡Un Macbook!! Joer, ni lo había pensado. ¿Estaré preparado para convertirme en un pijo de Apple? No sé que tal van esos cacharros bajo Linux (ni para windows, para el caso XD). Eso sí, por lo que sé, la calidad "física" de esos cacharros deja en ridículo a cualquier otro portátil...

Pero no va a entrar dentro de mi presupuesto no. Tiene pinta de que por menos de 1.900€ vaya a sacar una máquina potente, y sinceramente, me parece una pasada...

----------

## sirope

El hardware de Apple está terriblemente sobrevaluado y es casi tan diabólico como Mocosoft   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Nada más haz la cuenta de cuantas portátiles te puedes comprar con lo de una MacBook Pro... No te recomendaría una Mac a menos que adores ese sistema operativo o te importe más el diseño (el de las Macs es precioso!) que lo que hay dentro.. Más ahora que se han pasado a Intel.

----------

## ackward

Si necesitara un portatil me iria sin dudarlo al macbook (1200 euros... no confundirlo con el pro o el air), la estetica, el diseño, la atencion a los detalles estan muy cuidados. Para mi mucho mas que si compras un equivalente dell o hp. Incluso lo dejaria con el leopard. Mi hermana (0 informatica, 100% usuaria) tiene uno y es feliz.

Ahora bien, portatiles tienes ya desde 500euros, si no los mueves y la unica movilidad ocasional es casa1->coche->casa2 pues no salen tan caros ni tan armarios.

Yo por mi parte esperare a que lleguen netbooks de 300euros y pantallas de 9 pulgadas, que es lo que necesitaria en portatil. Algo que pese un kilo , que tenga unas X, un linux para lanzar sesiones ssh, un navegador decente y ya mucho pedir un procesador de textos y presentaciones apañado.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ackward wrote:*   

> Si necesitara un portatil me iria sin dudarlo al macbook (1200 euros... no confundirlo con el pro o el air)

 

No puedo evitar el off-topic: 1200 euros! (Y ni hablar de los otros dos modelos), eso sería algo así como 5900 pesos argentinos, donde un sueldo promedio es de 1200 a 1600 pesos argentinos en adelante... 

Se me cae una lágrima de vivir en este país privativo y tercermundista donde la tecnología nos llega tres años mas tarde.

Salud!

----------

## sirope

Acá solo he visto lo más unas 2 MacBooks en unos... no, en muuuuchos años. Quien se compra un portátil, compra una Toshiba Satellite, o es porque tiene familiares en el extrajero, dónde todo lo que tenga que ver con tecnología es más barato... Inodoro, tomalo por el lado positivo. ¿Cuánto valen los inmuebles en Argentina y cuánto en España? En casa nunca pagamos un recibo de agua por más de $9, es absurdamente barata, y esto que somos 5 (seis contando al perro, que es quién más gasta, pero es linda  :Razz: ) Me refiero a que todo país tiene sus cosas buenas, malas y feas.

Un saludote! xD

----------

## gorrixe

Hola, también puedes mirar algún ahtec. Los puedes comprar sin ningún S.O. y son bastante configurables.

Es una idea.

----------

## Evincar

¿Ahtec? Anda, mira, está bien saber que eso existe XDDD.

La verdad es que lo acabo de mirar y parece una oferta asombrosa: 

CPU: Intel Core2 P8400 (ni sabía que ya se podían comprar)

RAM 4 Gb a 667 Mhz

HDD: 250Gb, 5400rpm (lo malo es que de esto no se la marca)

Pantalla: 15.4" WSXGA+ (1680x1050) Widescreen

GPU: nVidia Geforce 9600M GT 512MB PCI Express (Tomaaaaaa!)

DVD±R/RW Dual Layer LABELFLASH ref9993061

Intel 4965AGN Wireless integrado

Webcam 2.0Mpixels integrada

Lector de Huella integrado

Bluetooth integrado

Y además, me dan un maletín, aunque no sé si será muy bueno, tengo opciones para cambiarlo por otro. Sale por 1.130€. La cuestión es saber que calidad tiene aquello, por que por especificaciones está genial.

----------

## Evincar

Bueno, he estado mirando en PC-Box, y parece que se quedan un poco atrás, los barebones no convencen demasiado y tienen poca elección. Parece que para un portátil sin Vista, Ahtec va a ser la única elección.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Yo escribo el mensaje para recomendarte por AIRIS, mi portatil es un airis y estoy encantado, y además, tienes la opción de que venga sin sistema operativo... la verdad es que esta muy pero que muy bien, y baratos y además los barebones son bonitos..

Mirate algo de airis y ya nos cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

## Evincar

Airis ni muerto. Conozco la empresa y la gente que los fundó (sí, soy de Guadalajara  :Wink: ), se me ocurrió una vez comprar una cámara digital, y es probablemente el peor cacharro electrónico que jamás tuve en mis manos. Por lo demás, para ser sincero, muy pobres en configurabilidad comparado con otras marcas. Aunque bueno, todos los Acer, HP, etc son peores así que tampoco hay que quejarse mucho XD.

----------

